# επάγομαι (τα ακόλουθα, τα εξής)



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2013)

Έχω αυτή τη φράση σε ένα βούλευμα, φαίνεται να είναι τυπική νομικίστικη φράση, αλλά τα λεξικά δε βοηθάνε και δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω άκρη με το ψάξιμο. 

Μεταφράζω προς ισπανικά, αλλά επειδή έχουμε πιο πολλούς αγγλόφωνους εδώ, αν έχουμε κάτι στα αγγλικά ίσως με βοηθήσει ως ενδιάμεσος κρίκος. Εννοείται ότι αν μου πείτε ισπανικά ή έστω πορτογαλικά, ιταλικά, γαλλικά ή οτιδήποτε, και πάλι μπορεί να βοηθήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2013)

Ο Δημητράκος δίνει στα ερμηνεύματα του *επάγομαι* και την αρχαία έννοια *επικαλούμαι* (όπως εδώ στο II.3) που είδα ότι ταιριάζει σε όλα τα ευρήματα από νομικά κείμενα. Ίσως μπορείς να δουλέψεις προσωρινά με αυτή την αντιστοιχία μέχρι να περάσουν οι ειδικοί.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα μάλλον *συνεπιφέρω*, *συνεπάγομαι*. Εκτός κι αν έχει να κάνει με διαδικασία απόδειξης, οπότε έχουμε *επαγωγή όρκου* (= επιβολή), που μάλλον είναι άσχετο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω να κολλάει το συνεπιφέρω συνεπάγομαι. Αυτό που λέει ο Δόκτωρ καλό μοιάζει για αρχή.
Γράφει η δικαστής που υπογράφει το βούλευμα και μας λέει ότι η αυτή ίδια επάγεται τα εξής, μπλα μπλα μπλα.
Λίγο περισσότερο κόντεξτ: 



> Η ως άνω κυρία ανάκριση περατώθηκε νομοτύπως και οι κατηγορούμενοι αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι.
> Επί της υποθέσεως αυτής επάγομαι τα ακόλουθα:
> Κατά το άρθρο τάδε, για να στοιχειοθετηθεί έγκλημα απαιτείται αυτό κι αυτό. Από τη διάταξη αυτή προκύπτει εκείνο και το άλλο. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η εταιρεία τάδε ισχυρίζεται τούτα κι εκείνα.


Λίγο πολύ δηλαδή εκθέτει την περίπτωση και παρακάτω, πολύ παρακάτω, καταλήγει στην απόφαση.
Η εντύπωση που έχω είναι ότι το ρήμα "επάγομαι" εισάγει ολόκληρο το βούλευμα, με τα έχοντας υπόψη, το σκεπτικό, το διατακτικό, τα πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Η χρήση που διαπιστώνω είναι με τη σημασία «έρχομαι να προσθέσω σε σχέση με κάτι που έχει ήδη αναφερθεί».


----------



## Themis (Oct 28, 2013)

Είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα, αλλά δεν βάζεις ένα "διαπιστώνω" να τελειώνεις;


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως δεν συνάγω ότι πρόκειται για «συμπεραίνω» ή «διαπιστώνω» (από όσα προηγήθηκαν) αλλά για κατάθεση πρόσθετων πληροφοριών. Όχι όμως ότι είμαι πιο σχετικός από τον προλαλήσαντα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 28, 2013)

"I (wish to) state the following", που λέμε;...

ΥΓ.http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=77316.0


----------



## rogne (Oct 28, 2013)

Βλέπω και αρχαία σημασία: _bring forward_, _advance_ (απ' όπου και "επαγωγή"). Ιδίως "επάγομαι μάρτυρα" = "φέρνω κάποιον σαν μάρτυρα". Οπότε μάλλον "παρουσιάζω", "δηλώνω", "επικαλούμαι", όπως το είπε και ο Δρ. παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

rogne said:


> "I (wish to) state the following", που λέμε;...



Από το «επι-» μού δημιουργείται η διάθεση να πω:
I wish to add the following...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Δημητράκος δίνει στα ερμηνεύματα του *επάγομαι* και την αρχαία έννοια *επικαλούμαι* (όπως εδώ στο II.3) που είδα ότι ταιριάζει σε όλα τα ευρήματα από νομικά κείμενα. Ίσως μπορείς να δουλέψεις προσωρινά με αυτή την αντιστοιχία μέχρι να περάσουν οι ειδικοί.


Στο II.3 από το LSJ που ανέφερα, έχει τις εξής ερμηνείες (από τα αρχαία, οκ; )

3. *επάγομαι*
μάρτυρας ποιητὰς ἐ. call them in as witnesses
ἐ. ποιητὰς ἐν τοῖς λόγοις introduce by way of quotation: τὸν Ἡσίοδον μάρτυρα
ἐ. μαρτύρια adduce testimonies
εἰκόνας ἐ., ὅρκον ἐ. πάντα τὰ ζῷα


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Και to introduce as evidence, στα νεότερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2013)

Ο δόκτορας και ο νίκελ με έπεισαν.

Και μια που είναι για Ισπανικά, κλίνω προς το "señalo lo siguiente", γιατί βλέπω σε αρκετά δικόγραφα να λένε "la Corte señaló lo siguiente" και μετά παραθέτουν την απόφαση ή μέρος της απόφασης, η οποία περιλαμβάνει και διαπιστώσεις αλλά και συμπεράσματα.

Εντάξει μπορεί να μην το χρησιμοποιούν οι ίδιοι οι δικαστές, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή γενικά είναι αλλιώς δομημένα τα έγγραφά τους. Το señalar νομίζω θα με καλύψει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2013)

Πρόσεξε, όμως: Η αίσθησή μου από καμιά 15ριά περιπτώσεις που είδα στο νέτι είναι ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται για την εισαγωγή σε απόφαση αλλά ως εισαγωγή σε παράθεση μαρτυριών και επιχειρηματολογίας. Δηλαδή, _δεν είναι_ «το δικαστήριο αποφασίζει...»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2013)

Όχι όχι, γενικότητα είναι το señalar. Είναι ό,τι πιο κοντινό μπορώ να σκεφτώ στο επικαλούμαι.
Το επάγομαι αφορά τα έχοντας υπόψη, δεν αφορά το κομμάτι της απόφασης.
Παρακάτω αφού τελειώσει με τα κατεβατά, με παράθεση νόμων και αποδεικτικών στοιχείων και κάποια σχόλια, τότε πια λέει:

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ
Να μην γίνει κατηγορία μπλαμπλα....

Η εισαγγελέας Δείνα Τάδε

Εκεί τελειώνει το βούλευμα και ξεκινάει άλλο πακέτο, η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου:

ΜΕΛΕΤΗΣΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ
ΣΚΕΦΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΟ

μπλαμπλαμπλα

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ

Να μη γίνει κατηγορία ....

Η πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου Έτση Γιουβέτση (λέμε τώρα)

Να προσθέσω πάντως ότι έχουμε αρκετό καιρό, ως την επόμενη Δευτέρα. Οπότε κι εγώ θα το ξανασκεφτώ αρκετά, και νέες προτάσεις μπορούν να πέσουν, και για μένα αλλά και γενικότερα για τις μέλλουσες γενιές. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2013)

Και το γράφουμε έτσι στα ελληνικά; «Να μη *γίνει* κατηγορία;» Για φαντάσου...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2013)

Ναι, το ξανατσέκαρα, έτσι γράφει.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Δημητράκος δίνει στα ερμηνεύματα του *επάγομαι* και την αρχαία έννοια *επικαλούμαι* (όπως εδώ στο II.3) που είδα ότι ταιριάζει σε όλα τα ευρήματα από νομικά κείμενα. Ίσως μπορείς να δουλέψεις προσωρινά με αυτή την αντιστοιχία μέχρι να περάσουν οι ειδικοί.



Σωστό, θα έλεγα (ρώτησα και litigator). Ουσιαστικά, σημαίνει _επικαλούμαι_ αλλά έχει και νομική έννοια, δηλαδή επικαλούμαι το τάδε και το δείνα και στη συνέχεια, επειδή τα έχω επικαλεστεί αυτά, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι κλπ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 29, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ κούκλα! Όλα προς τα εκεί δείχνουν πράγματι.

Εσύ δουλεύεις νομικά κείμενα και δουλεύεις και πορτογαλικά, έτσι δεν είναι; Πώς θα το έλεγες αυτό; Ρωτώ μπας και με βοηθήσει με τα ισπανικά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

Δουλεύω νομικά κείμενα αλλά όχι πορτογαλική αντίστροφη, οπότε δεν έχω κάτι υπ' όψιν. Θα ψάξω να βρω κάτι αποφάσεις από Βραζιλία που έχω μεταφράσει, ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάτι εκεί...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 29, 2013)

OK μη σκοτώνεσαι, είπα μήπως είχες κάτι υπόψη, αν είναι να σκαλίζεις και να τρως το χρόνο σου άσ'το.


----------

